# Diabetic coma



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@ebnash hit my with the biggest freakin Apple I've ever seen.....

This is gonna be sooooo good.. hope I get a piece ..lol

Thanks bro..can't wait to get that thing down my neck..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I read the thread title and got worried, I thought I was gonna hear some bad news.....


Although I suppose that's entirely still possible....for godsakes be careful with that thing!!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Holy shit, if Newton had seen that apple fall he would have gotten physics all wrong.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I read the thread title and got worried, I thought I was gonna hear some bad news.....


I figured he raided his grandkids Halloween stash, again.
Last year he decided he didn't like milk duds and had fun tossing them off his 60' scaffolding while yelling,"Eat this you damn hippies."


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't forget to hold onto anything that gets stuck in the shell. You can give it back to the dentist to re-implant.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

man...that is hard "core"........


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

After seeing that thing, I'm realizing that the Georga National Fair has not tapt into its full potential. 
Stick that sucker in a gallon jug of DW from @Ranger0282 and in a couple of weeks you'll have something that'll knock your socks off! Lol


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Glad to see it made it there in one piece.

Whats even more amazing is the thickness of the layer of caramel hidden in that thing. Hopefully we see a cross section pic...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

More caramel than apple! Lol. Definitely not ment to be eaten in one sitting.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Challenge? lol


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A dentist’s dream...

That looks incredible!


----------

